# Found "new" toys



## mrflagman (Jun 5, 2010)

Just picked these up today.








The mini is another story.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 5, 2010)

Seeing that first photo made me think of the old '50s TV western - "Wagon Train"!  You could literally have one with these added to your other wagons. Nice find!!!


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 9, 2010)

Very nice! I like the blue wagon the best. Those wagons are so handy no matter how old you are.


----------

